# Beer Selection



## Ross (29/3/05)

Inspired by a recent photo (couldn't find link) & discussions of various commercial brews, i decided to go & buy a few old favourites & educate my palette on some new ones. Would welcome anyones comments....


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/3/05)

Ross,

Had them all except for the Ruddles County.


Marston's Single Malt is very nice.

:super: :super: :super: :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (29/3/05)

Warren,

Just chilling in the fridge as we speak - going to be my first bottle a new experience - i notice the beer looks cloudy like a wheat beer?

If you get a chance, buy the Ruddles - It's a heavily hopped pommie ale with most wonderful aroma (Goldings I believe) - really nice...


----------



## Gough (29/3/05)

Hey Warren,

I thought Stockade was the only single malt beer :lol: h34r: h34r: 

Ah, you've gotta have a laugh...

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/3/05)

Marston's Single Malt IIRC is made from Golden Promise, shouldn't be any wheat. That said could be a chill haze.

I came across a bottle of it in Spain of all places. Was a revelation after putting up with Estrella Damm for a week. Think the Spanish may have aquired their brewing prowess from Fosters or Lion Nathan. :wacko: 

Main thing is to hope the UK beers are in good nick. They'e got a bit of a habit of hitting our shores a bit past their best.

Thanks for the tip Ross, I'll keep my eyes open for the Ruddles. Always willing to try a new'un. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/3/05)

Hey Gough how's the new addition to the tribe faring?  

So it would probably better if Ross puts his Marston's SM up on ebay?? :lol: :lol: 

Wouldn't hold a candle to the Stockade would it? :blink: 

BTW Gough the APA is up and running. Brewday went off without a hitch.

Warren -


----------



## Gough (29/3/05)

Just came home this afternoon Warren, thanks for asking. All are doing well so far, although it has been a BIG few days... She's a good sleeper to this point so I hope that continues...

Good news about the APA. Mine is still in cc. I'll be bottling when I get a spare hour or so. Should be good.

I'd reckon Ross' beer would kill it on ebay. But does it come with a glass??? :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/3/05)

Gough said:


> I'd reckon Ross' beer would kill it on ebay. But does it come with a glass??? :lol:
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="51521"][/post]​



Hey Gough/Ross,

Would this be inappropriate? B) 

Warren -


----------



## NRB (29/3/05)

Mmmm Aventinus...


----------



## Andrew (29/3/05)

For those of you who have tried the Ruddles...gotta love the bottle it comes in.
Is it just me or do you fell like you are handling a giant urine sample jar?

Cheers...


----------



## Ross (29/3/05)

The Marstons single malt was beautiful - even my daughter who's not a beer drinker liked it.

Just tried the Badgers Golden Glory - Now there's an aroma I won't forget in a while - I thought it smelt of elder flowers, but here is Roger Protz review for anyone interested http://www.beer-pages.com/notes/brewery.php?id=badger


----------



## Ross (29/3/05)

Andrew said:


> For those of you who have tried the Ruddles...gotta love the bottle it comes in.
> Is it just me or do you fell like you are handling a giant urine sample jar?
> 
> Cheers...
> [post="51528"][/post]​



You're not wrong Andrew, but I reckon they'll make great yeast starter bottles - I've got 6 now for that very use... Yeast that is not urine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ross (26/9/05)

Recent talk of British ales, got the taste buds going - Just selected these ones I haven't tried before:




Cheers Ross :chug:


----------



## neonmeate (26/9/05)

some good uns there - worthington white shield is tasty. old nick kicks arse too, really rich stuff.
what's the one second from the left? i can't read it.

looks like you get some beers up in brissy that we dont get in nsw...damn


----------



## Ross (26/9/05)

neonmeate said:


> some good uns there - worthington white shield is tasty. old nick kicks arse too, really rich stuff.
> what's the one second from the left? i can't read it.
> 
> looks like you get some beers up in brissy that we dont get in nsw...damn
> [post="79524"][/post]​



Burma Star Ale (bottle conditioned) from the Hops Back Brewery (micro) in Tongham, Surrey.


----------



## sluggerdog (26/9/05)

Hey Ross, where do you get your beers from? Looks like you have a shop with a good range....


----------



## Bilph (26/9/05)

White Shield IPA is a favourite. As is the Old Nick. I've tried the Witches Brew as well, don't remember it that clearly.
I'll be interested to hear your opinion on the Marstons. I don't think I've ever heard of the Double Drop. I like their Pedigree though.
Not heard of the others, but I'm sure that won't impact your enjoyment.
:chug:


----------



## Ross (26/9/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Hey Ross, where do you get your beers from? Looks like you have a shop with a good range....
> [post="79528"][/post]​



The all come from Cleveland. Was called Liquorworx superstore, 22 Shore St, but has just been taken over by another family owned company - Can't remember their new name. Fabulous range of beers British, Belguim etc... Well worth a trip.


----------



## Sean (26/9/05)

Ross said:


> neonmeate said:
> 
> 
> > some good uns there - worthington white shield is tasty. old nick kicks arse too, really rich stuff.
> ...


Hogs Back, not Hops Back.

Sneck Lifter is my favorite amongst that lot.


----------



## Ross (26/9/05)

Sean said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > neonmeate said:
> ...


----------



## joecast (26/9/05)

well thats quite a collection there. landlord is superb, and youngs dcs is a great desert even if you're skipping dinner!!
joe


----------



## PostModern (26/9/05)

Ross said:


> British, Belguim etc...
> [post="79531"][/post]​



You must mean *"Britian, Belguim"* etc?

Sorry to pick on this post, Ross, but "Belgium" is a country and "Belgian" means things from Belgium, just as "Britain" is a country and "British" means things from Britain. I have never seen a community abuse the adjective form of the proper noun as much as Beer heads talking about Belgian beer. Even the Belgian Shepherd Dog nuts get it right 50% of the time.


----------



## Ross (27/9/05)

PostModern said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > British, Belguim etc...
> ...



i stand corrected :blink: - at least you ignored my spelling mistake


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/9/05)

Sean said:


> Sneck Lifter is my favorite amongst that lot.
> [post="79576"][/post]​




Yep, the limited samples of Jennings I've tried were nice. :beerbang: That said I've only tried the Cocker Hoop. Nice hop finish, particularly on the nose.  

Warren -


----------



## Snow (27/9/05)

Bilph said:


> White Shield IPA is a favourite. As is the Old Nick. I've tried the Witches Brew as well, don't remember it that clearly.
> I'll be interested to hear your opinion on the Marstons. I don't think I've ever heard of the Double Drop. I like their Pedigree though.
> Not heard of the others, but I'm sure that won't impact your enjoyment.
> :chug:
> [post="79529"][/post]​



I tried the White Shield for the first time this week and I have to say I was quite disappointed. I didn't think it had anywhere near the flavour that an IPA should have. Bland malt, bland hops and neutral yeast flavours. I imagine it probably tastes great fresh, but it really seemed to be missing something when I tried it. To be honest I think James Squire IPA is closer to style and a lot more flavoursome.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## barfridge (27/9/05)

Snow: maybe it's the curse of distance striking again. I know most British beers I buy end up like that. Recently I had one that tasted like rank corn water.

So until quiality improves, I don't think I'll be buying too much more imported British beer.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/9/05)

Barfridge.

I often wonder how old and well treated some of these beers are by the time we get them. Also the penchant for some British brewers to package their beers in clear glasss bottles bothers me. <_< 

We probably get what Oddbins in the UK rejects or ejects for that matter.  

I must confess I've had some real stinkers in terms of freshness. Add to that you pay through the nose for UK beers. Sometimes as high as $8-9 a bottle. Hard to be tempted when you can produce fresher examples yourself.

Certainly a better experience tasting them on their native soil.  

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (27/9/05)

I bought a Whiteshield a few months back and it was gutless.
I was looking forward to being impressed, but never reached any level of impression.

Bought a King&Barnes festive a few years back, and it was great. Still have the yeast from it too.

Seth's 2 cents


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/9/05)

Weiz.

You must have got a crook 'un. I had a bottle of it a couple of months ago. Although it wasn't in the greatest of shape the hop flavour was very impressive. Made me wonder what it would have been like hot off the press. :beerbang: 

Ditto the Festive. Bloody nice drop.  

Warren -


----------



## Bilph (27/9/05)

Snow said:


> Bilph said:
> 
> 
> > White Shield IPA is a favourite. As is the Old Nick. I've tried the Witches Brew as well, don't remember it that clearly.
> ...



Mine were all tried in the UK, and I have to admit going back a few years now.
I'm a bit hesitant about trying UK beers out here. As others have said the cost doesn't represent great value, especially if it falls short of expectations and they're generally quite easy to brew a decent example yourself.
Of course, I'm happy to hear what others think and try anything that's considered to have survived the journey.
Pity about the White Shield, Snow. You'd think of all brews and IPA should be able to make it out here pretty much intact.
Now I don't know whether I should try it again and risk shattering the illusion or remain trapped in a time warp of blissful ignorance.


----------



## Sean (27/9/05)

Snow said:


> Bilph said:
> 
> 
> > White Shield IPA is a favourite. As is the Old Nick. I've tried the Witches Brew as well, don't remember it that clearly.
> ...


Hmm. I can't say I've ever been bowled over by White Shield. When there were only half a dozen different bottle-conditioned beers being made in England it stood out, but these days...

Having said that, I don't like the Squires IPA much at all. Perhaps because it's fermented with a lager yeast.


----------



## neonmeate (27/9/05)

[post="79632"][/post]​[/quote]
Having said that, I don't like the Squires IPA much at all. Perhaps because it's fermented with a lager yeast.
[post="79714"][/post]​[/quote]

is that true?! that would explain a bit. it always tastes sort of soapy to me.


----------



## Ross (24/10/05)

Sat here enjoying the Burma Star Ale from the hogsback Brewery - One of the nicest examples of an english ale I've drunk in Australia; it has travelled really well - bottled conditioned (I've kept the yeast & emailed Hogsback for some info), & full of character. Grab a bottle if you see it for sale. highly recommened :chug:


----------



## big d (24/10/05)

and being a good loyal ahb member you will let us all in on any info gathered from the brewery hey ross.  hope they deliver

cheers
big d


----------



## Ross (24/10/05)

big d said:


> and being a good loyal ahb member you will let us all in on any info gathered from the brewery hey ross.  hope they deliver
> 
> cheers
> big d
> [post="85153"][/post]​



goes without question :beer:


----------



## Ross (24/10/05)

Just drank the White Sheild IPA - must admit I wasn't expecting too much, with some of the comments posted here & to be honest, it was never a favourite when I lived in England... But I really liked it. Bitterness was spot on, fresh hop taste & nicely tart. Not as good as the Burma Ale, but a bloody nice drop... I wonder if it's down to individual taste or people trying out of date/ light struck beers?


----------



## big d (24/10/05)

personal taste i reckon ross
you either love a beer or you dont.

cheers
big d


----------



## Ross (1/12/05)

Ross said:


> big d said:
> 
> 
> > and being a good loyal ahb member you will let us all in on any info gathered from the brewery hey ross.  hope they deliver
> ...



Got an answer quite quickly, telling me the yeast was from the "Hook Norton" brewery & I'd have to ask them. Then out the blue got this reply today. Negative but pleasent - seems they didn't even realise their product's being exportrd here...

G'day Ross

Thanks for your email of some time ago, and first of all apologies for taking so long to reply.

We were interested to hear that you've managed somehow to get to drink BSA in Brisbane; I've been there myself quite a lot - I lived in Sydney for 6 years and spent several months working in Brissie - and I wonder how you came across it in amongst all the chilled XXXX and other lagers?!

Having had a chat with the directors here I have to report that the recipes are of course closely guarded secrets, so we can't share the details of what we do, including the strain of yeast. Sorry about that, but I should think you expected that response!

Ross, I don't know whether you hail from the UK and will return sometime, or whether you're not a pom but might plan to visit some time, but fellow brewers are always welcome. If you think you might use them, I'd be happy to send on a couple of complimentary tour vouchers so that you might call in and see us if you're ever in these parts. Send me your address if you'd like me to do this.

Thanks for your interest and good luck with the brewing! Sorry we couldn't help you out with your enquiry.

With best regards,

Mark Keohane
General Manager
Hogs Back Brewery


----------



## Jazzafish (1/12/05)

Still, 

Any reply is a good reply from somewhere like that. Thanks for posting it.

How do you plan to use the yeast ross? Got a batch planned? Standard 20*C fermentation?


----------



## Martin (1/12/05)

Gotta love the Ruddles! Other great Pommie beers not pictured above include Bishop's Finger by Shepherd Neame, and anything by Samuel Smith - especially their Tadcaster Porter and their Nut Brown Ale.


----------



## Ross (31/12/05)

Went down the bottle shop for some wine for tonight & as usual got waylaid in the beer section. Comments on any of the beers most welcome...





I've heard Summer Lightning is a top drop, so bought 2





This came as a Great beers of Europe 6 pack (5 beers & glass) 





Mixed selection of Euro beers I haven't tried before - scored an Oktoberfest glass as well  


Cheers & Happy New Year...


----------



## Doc (31/12/05)

Great selection Ross.
Rochefort 10 is my favourite of the ones I've had from that selection.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sosman (31/12/05)

Ross said:


> Went down the bottle shop for some wine for tonight & as usual got waylaid in the beer section. Comments on any of the beers most welcome...
> 
> [post="100202"][/post]​


All I will say is that the one and only Orvale I had was bloody Orval. At the time everyone who shared it with me agreed. Someone was brave and tried one since and said it was a big improvement.


----------



## tangent (31/12/05)

Orfull - its deliberately got Brett(etc) the organism most winemakers try to avoid
wet musty cardboard smell
it's a challenge! but i suppose my 1st wheat beer was as well...

great selection, now you have to juggle what to drink 1st and what temp and glass for each


----------



## sosman (31/12/05)

tangent said:


> Orfull - its deliberately got Brett(etc) the organism most winemakers try to avoid
> wet musty cardboard smell
> it's a challenge! but i suppose my 1st wheat beer was as well...
> 
> ...


I seem to remember the sourness, not much in the way of wet cardboard, but it wasn't very memorable so I could have just forgotten.


----------



## ozbrewer (31/12/05)

ross...we got to go back to that bottlo on monday.......damm there is nothing like that on the northside


----------



## Ross (31/12/05)

ozbrewer said:


> ross...we got to go back to that bottlo on monday.......damm there is nothing like that on the northside
> [post="100215"][/post]​



Better bring your wallet then  - fabulous array of beers on offer...


----------



## Screwtop (31/12/05)

The professional storage methods  used by the chain outlets assure us of a perfect drop every time!!!

Went to Theo's at Maroochydore yesterday and bought a Euro selection again. Couldn't pass the Duvel and one went home with me again. So dissapointed! it was really bad, similar to any megaswill that has been refrigerated, allowed to get hot and then been refrigerated again. Pheewwwth.


----------



## barfridge (1/1/06)

Orval is truly a strange beast. It has the horse blanket or horse sweat flavours that are talked about in belgian beers. I cant say I'm a huge fan, but it's another star in the constellation of beer.

Rochefort 10 is a favourite of mine, but Bush is also quite nice. The beer is marketed as Belgian's strongest, and they've gone right out to make it taste that way. Huge warming esters and alcohol flavours, perfect for a winters night, maybe not so welcome in the middle of summer.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/1/06)

Orval's problem is simple. Sourness (read; brett) and hopiness simply don't mix. <_< 

OTOH A similar configuration works perfectly well in Guiness Foreign Extra Stout.  

Other than that I agree... Orval is the only Trappist that sucks major arse. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Malnourished (1/1/06)

This thread makes me very sad. 

I think I could write pages on why I think Orval is the best beer in the world, but it probably suffices to say that it is the only commercial beer I buy regularly.


----------



## tangent (1/1/06)

do it!


----------



## Weizguy (1/1/06)

Malnourished said:


> This thread makes me very sad.
> 
> I think I could write pages on why I think Orval is the best beer in the world, but it probably suffices to say that it is the only commercial beer I buy regularly.
> [post="100249"][/post]​



Brother Mal,

Surely not the entire thread.

Some say that beer is an acquired taste, but it's easily acquired.
Maybe it's a bit less acquirable with Belgians which have sour or "non-standard" flavours.

I'd be happy if U wanted to start another thread to extoll the virtues of Orval. I just checked and could not find a thread for it.

Testify, Brother Malnourished!

Seth out


----------



## tangent (1/1/06)

i'd be interested in your ideas on the brews Ross, especially Orval.


----------



## Screwtop (1/1/06)

Check out the new Belgian Club_Sjarel_International "CSI" club ratings for Orval. They checked in on the AHB site a couple of days ago.

http://users.telenet.be/clubsjarel.com/rankinglist.htm


----------



## Boozy the clown (1/1/06)

Rossco, how did you rate the Chimay grande reserve? Its pretty 'tasty' to say the least.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/1/06)

Black Skeep ale is a very nice drop Ross, and at 4.4% abv an easy beer to drink as well.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/1/06)

Orval is like licking an old leather boot. <_< Don't ask me how I know that. h34r: :lol:  

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (2/1/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Orval is like licking an old leather boot. <_< Don't ask me how I know that. h34r: :lol:
> 
> Warren -
> [post="100432"][/post]​




Would that be an old Belgian Leather Boot?


----------



## ozbrewer (2/1/06)

Well i just could not help myself, A trip out the Ross' palce to taste one of every of the 10 taps...+ a few extras was not enough, i had to stop into the bottleshop (with Ross as the navigator)


----------



## kungy (2/1/06)

Ozbrewer, i would be interested in hearing of your tasting thoughts for the Bellevue Framboise in the first picture. I split the bottle (heaviest bottle i have seen btw) with a mate on Friday night. We both couldn't go more than one sip each. 

We found it had a distinctive rasberry taste, but the sourness and thinness that it contributed made the beer taste almost cidery and made us think that it was a flaw in the beer even though it is probably to style.

Will

PS Love the Forbidden Fruit, i think it is almost porty with some muscat characteristics. Probably my most Favourite Belgian Strong ale.

Edit- spelling


----------



## ozbrewer (2/1/06)

it is sour, , but it is a lambic, i love the style


----------



## Mr Bond (2/1/06)

Postback with the results on the Orval guys(Ross and Oz).I almost bought one recently but went with a schnieder aventinus instead ,and am now scared to waste my meagre beer cash after reading some of the others opinions of the orval.
Awaiting with interest :huh:


----------



## ozbrewer (2/1/06)

Brauluver said:


> Postback with the results on the Orval guys(Ross and Oz).
> [post="100485"][/post]​





Orval has been a long time favorite of mine, maybe the people slaming orval are more comfortable drinking Fosters lite......


----------



## Ross (2/1/06)

Brauluver said:


> Postback with the results on the Orval guys(Ross and Oz).I almost bought one recently but went with a schnieder aventinus instead ,and am now scared to waste my meagre beer cash after reading some of the others opinions of the orval.
> Awaiting with interest :huh:
> [post="100485"][/post]​



Drank the Orval tonight :chug: 

I think someone must have got a skunky bottle, because mine was lovely.
Slightly sour, salty taste - If I'd tasted blind, I'd have guessed this was a gose beer (never tasted one mind). I have no idea where you got the leather taste from Warren, as not a hint of anything like that in the beer I just drank.
I would certainly have this one again - really nice...


----------



## Malnourished (3/1/06)

kungy said:


> We found it had a distinctive rasberry taste, but the sourness and thinness that it contributed made the beer taste almost cidery and made us think that it was a flaw in the beer even though it is probably to style.[post="100473"][/post]​


[lambic nazi] It's not to style! Well, it's not authentic at least... It is pasteurised, sweetened and artificially flavoured! I know it's practically impossible to acquire in Australia, but you should try Cantillon's Ros de Gambrinus - then you'll know what sour is.  [/lambic nazi]


----------



## pint of lager (3/1/06)

Walked into my local BWS this morning and they had a carton of Forbidden Fruit sitting on the counter at $2.50 a bottle. Woo hoo.


----------



## Weizguy (3/1/06)

Malnourished said:


> kungy said:
> 
> 
> > We found it had a distinctive rasberry taste, but the sourness and thinness that it contributed made the beer taste almost cidery and made us think that it was a flaw in the beer even though it is probably to style.[post="100473"][/post]​
> ...



Mal, I still reckon you should start a "True Belgian/ Lambic/ Orval" thread.

Ooooh...and Nazi is a strong term. It's been banned at my work, and looks much harsher in print. I'd assume that most Belgians wouldn't be happy with it being applied to their finest indigenous produce. I'd be happier to go with lambic appreciator extraordinaire or lambic fanatic/ style pedant.

I have really liked the lambics/ geuze/ sour fruit beers that I have tasted, whether to style or not. I was surprised that the geuze was so complex, yet delikat, and dry, tart, tasty, thirst-quencing and moreish. Shame it was only a 200 ml bottle.

Would really enjoy hearing your opinions.

Apologies for previously assuming that you are Brother Mal, as there is no justification for assuming your gender to be male. Is there, Mal?

Seth out

BTW, happy to post my tasting of Westmalle later today. Been waiting for an appropriate time to taste it. I shall wait no longer.

Oh, and POL, sounds like a score 4 U. Verboden Vrucht did not do it for me when I last tasted it, but maybe because it was during an all-afternnon tasting at the Heritage Belgian Cafe??


----------



## Malnourished (3/1/06)

Weizguy said:


> Ooooh...and Nazi is a strong term. It's been banned at my work, and looks much harsher in print. I'd assume that most Belgians wouldn't be happy with it being applied to their finest indigenous produce. I'd be happier to go with lambic appreciator extraordinaire or lambic fanatic/ style pedant.[post="100540"][/post]​


Really? Obviously I can see how the word can be offensive, but my intention was a variant on the fairly widely used "style nazi." I will go back and edit my post (and this one now!) if anyone thinks I should. I think pedant is probably more than appropriate.  



Weizguy said:


> Mal, I still reckon you should start a "True Belgian/ Lambic/ Orval" thread.
> I have really liked the lambics/ geuze/ sour fruit beers that I have tasted, whether to style or not. I was surprised that the geuze was so complex, yet delikat, and dry, tart, tasty, thirst-quencing and moreish. Shame it was only a 200 ml bottle.
> Would really enjoy hearing your opinions.[post="100540"][/post]​


I don't really think there's a need to start a new thread for me to rant about all things Belgian. My opinion is that the stuff you can get in Australia (Timmermans particularly) are generally quite nice and give a reasonable idea of what the authentic stuff is like, but the reality is that they aren't the same thing. As far as I'm concerned, authentic lambic and gueuze are streets ahead of basically every other type of beer. It's a shame you can't get them in Australia! (Unless you happen to be at the International Beer Shop at the right time.)



Weizguy said:


> Apologies for previously assuming that you are Brother Mal, as there is no justification for assuming your gender to be male. Is there, Mal?[post="100540"][/post]​


LOL! I'd like to assume there is at least a _little _justification for assuming my gender to be male, at least from people who've met me. :blink:


----------



## Mr Bond (3/1/06)

Ross said:


> Brauluver said:
> 
> 
> > Postback with the results on the Orval guys(Ross and Oz).I almost bought one recently but went with a schnieder aventinus instead ,and am now scared to waste my meagre beer cash after reading some of the others opinions of the orval.
> ...



Cheers Ross and Oz, I will put it back on the list of beers to try :chug:


----------



## Ross (14/1/06)

Cracked open the Summer Ligthning with Jimmyjack yesterday arvo - Must say I was a bit disappointed. A lovely golden hue, full of EKG & a pleasent enough drop, but for a bottle conditioned beer still well within it's sell by date, it was a touch tired... Maybe it was because we'd just drank my Summer Ale (freshly kegged 24 hrs previous), which we unanimously agreed was a far nicer drop  

Drinking the Monkmans Strong Bitter (6%) as I'm typing - This bitter has travelled far better. Bottle conditioned again, This malty dark amber beer has a high percentage of crystal. Spiciness of challenger hops combined with the EKG balance beautifully against the rich crystal backbone of this beer. This beer is full of sweet fruit flavours, but finishes nice & bitter on the pallette...

cheers Ross...


----------



## ozbrewer (14/1/06)

I just had my botle of Orval........man its a nice beer


----------



## pharmaboy (14/1/06)

ozbrewer said:


> I just had my botle of Orval........man its a nice beer
> [post="102588"][/post]​




what a lovely day it is! Just had my first 3 monts - not at all what i was expecting, not even a tiny bit like a triple (I suppose colour and alcohol plus ignorance gave me the false impression). Out of the 4 days ina row of tastings, the triple Karmilet has been the most standout - 2morrow will be the forbiden fruit which i know I already like because I've brewed my own version 6 times or so already.

Belgium - where would we be without them? bless their souls.........


----------



## kabooby (7/11/07)

Called in to Dan Murphy's today and got most of these. Also got a case of Little creatures All sorts (Pale ale, Bright ale, Rogers and Pilsener) homebrew stocks are a bit low at the moment so thought I would buy some stock, plus I get to try some beers I haven't had before. I have already had the LCPA, hoegaarden, Sharers lager, Pilsener Urquel, and schofferhofer.

Anyone have any thoughts on any of the beers? Obviously the Chimay is going to be at the top of the list.


Looking forward to drinking these ones

Kabooby  

Just thought I would post in this thread to save starting a new one


----------



## Duff (7/11/07)

Some nice beers there Kabooby.

Apart from the Chimay, the Fullers ESB is one of my favourites. Make sure to drink it at the correct temperature though.

The Kozel Schwarzbier, I was a little disappointed in. Pretty thin in mouthfeel, and just average IMO.

Interested to hear what you think.

Cheers.


----------



## Stuster (7/11/07)

I agree with Duff on the Kozel (overly sweet IMO) and the ESB is great. :icon_cheers: 

The wheat beers can be nice, but it just depends on how fresh they are.


----------



## kabooby (7/11/07)

Yeh I know what you mean about the wheat beers being fresh. I get the feeling the schofferhofer has been around the block a few times  

I really enjoyed the Erdinger on tap at Balmain AHB crawl and like my dark beers so I am looking forward to the Erdinger Dunkel

I got the ESB because Pumpy and I brewed a nice ESB and want to try it as a comparison


----------



## Stuster (7/11/07)

kabooby said:


> I really enjoyed the Erdinger on tap at Balmain AHB crawl



That was fantastic, wasn't it. :icon_drool2: :chug:


----------



## kabooby (7/11/07)

Stuster said:


> That was fantastic, wasn't it. :icon_drool2: :chug:



It was good

3 schooners and 2 pints in the first two pubs really got us moving. Needless to say by the end of the night all the beers were good


----------



## kabooby (8/11/07)

Having the Kozel Dark ATM and it poured great. Has a real sweet caramel flavour and taste. Its not bad but I do prefer my dark beers to have a bit more body. 

Anyway after the day I have had I dont think it will last long

Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (10/11/07)

Had the Chimay and the Fullers ESB last night. The Chimay was great and struggled not to drink it to fast. I thought the ESB was a great beer. Off to the drawing board to formulate my ESB recipe

Kabooby


----------

